

What is Yahoo Mash? - jaimin
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/09/12/what-is-yahoo-mash/
Yahoo recently leaked its new social networking site
======
aaroneous
It's their new social network (with a bit of a twist), and the beta launches
tomorrow afternoon. It's supposedly going to tie together a lot of their
services, so it'll be interesting to watch.

